# Struggling with my 4 Hybrid



## MarkS (Dec 19, 2009)

simply i cannot connect with it properly, i seem to be thinning it every time with the ball coming off the toe......i only seem to hit it 40 yards, if i am lucky.
I get a good connection when i take a quater swing and almost bump it down like an exaggerated chip an run.

I dont have  a video camer so i cant put up a video of me swinging the blated thing.

I struggle with a 5 wood for the same reason, so i was hoping the 4H would help.

Any ideas what i could be doing wrong?
M


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi,
are trying to git it like a fairway wood you should treat it the same as a long iron it should be easy to hit
Mike


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2009)

I would suggest it may be either a ball position problem where it is a little too far forward or a sub-conscious effort to get the ball airborne. For my hybrid I play mine about 2-2/12 ball widths inside my left heel and try and pay it exactly like a fairway wood and sweep it away. Imagine it sitting on a sheet of ice (you should be able to recreate that scenario very easily at the moment) or a pane of glass. Try and meet the ball at the bottom or fractionally on the up swing and try and leave the ice/glass intact


----------



## BushFinder (Dec 20, 2009)

Thats interesting Homer, I thought the idea was to hit the hybrid exactly like an iron and not a wood, the sole is designed to bounce off the ground to create the loft. 

I find it hard to hit it like an Iron, as when looking down on it I find it hard to not visualise sweeping the ball like a wood.

 Iv'e also been strugling with consistency with the hybrid, so I recently bought a Burner 3h, it looks less chunky at address that the John Letters one I was previously using, but I imagine that its much less forgiving.
I havent had a chance to hit it yet though!! (damn weather)


----------



## freddielong (Dec 20, 2009)

If you can't hit a hybrid it might be time to give up


----------



## BushFinder (Dec 20, 2009)

If you can't hit a hybrid it might be time to give up
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the encouragement Mr positvity! 

Give up? Iv'e ony just started!
One of the things that inspires me about this great game, is mastering it!


----------



## freddielong (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry I dislike Hybids, they are pointless clubs for people who have given up trying to be good, and have gone instead for easy.


----------



## rickg (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry I dislike Hybids, they are pointless clubs for people who have given up trying to be good, and have gone instead for easy.
		
Click to expand...

So the pro's that use them have given up trying to be good???


----------



## BushFinder (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry I dislike Hybids, they are pointless clubs for people who have given up trying to be good, and have gone instead for easy.
		
Click to expand...

Thats interesting.
I thought hybrids ware a widely accepted part of the game at all levels.
Y.E. Yang hit a fatastic shot with a hybrid on the way to winning a major.

Out of interest, if you hit a drive into some difficut rough a long way from the flag, which club would you choose? a long Iron, or just play back on to the fairway with a shot iron/wedge?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 20, 2009)

I also have avoided a rescue as I hit my 5 and 4 iron ok most of the time. I tried out a TM Rescue recently and had to have it, despite its price (didn't tell wife the real cost). It gives me more options, flight and distance. I find that you should hit it like a 4 or 5 iron, just forward of centre. I also always top it if I try to smash it as I transfer weight to left side to aggressively, so control and let the club work.(That's what the pro is teaching me and it does seem to work)


----------



## freddielong (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry I dislike Hybids, they are pointless clubs for people who have given up trying to be good, and have gone instead for easy.
		
Click to expand...

So the pro's that use them have given up trying to be good??? 

Click to expand...

Being able to, and choseing not to hit long irons, is different from not being able and giving up.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 20, 2009)

I know that was my first posting and I am not sure of the rules, but I didn't expect it all to stop so suddenly. Oh well....


----------



## BushFinder (Dec 20, 2009)

I know that was my first posting and I am not sure of the rules, but I didn't expect it all to stop so suddenly. Oh well....
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the forum 

Im pretty new myself.
Where do you play?


----------



## Dodger (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry I dislike Hybids, they are pointless clubs for people who have given up trying to be good, and have gone instead for easy.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha!!  

Who told you that pile of crap that you have posted??

Ha ha,got to one of the stupidest post I have ever read!


----------



## Coyote (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Bushfinder
Am a member at Aylesbury Vale Golf Club but play  most of the local courses. 
Dodger your humour, I hope, is a bit lost on me!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry freddie but got to say that post is rubbish. If a lot of the top players use them and Yang can win a major with one I'd say thats a pretty resounding endorsement of their versatility. You might have the escape prowess from rough with a long iron but I think the majority on here will feel much happier taking it on with something designed to make a tough shot a bit easier.

For those struggling, keep with it. It just another infuriating part of the game you need to master and will come in time. Keep the faith


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 20, 2009)

I suppose for the purist, hybrids are anathema, so I trust they are polishing their niblicks and driving irons as we 'speak'.

At some time I had been told that you hit fairways and hybrids differently, with the result that I did neither well nor consistently.

My current pro said that was rubbish and to hit both the same way, as a fairway. Weather has interrupted practice but there had been some sparks of hope showing.


----------



## freddielong (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry I dislike Hybids, they are pointless clubs for people who have given up trying to be good, and have gone instead for easy.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha!!  

Who told you that pile of crap that you have posted??

Ha ha,got to one of the stupidest post I have ever read!  

Click to expand...

OK which part is incorrect, given that it is an expresion of my opinion - also if they are not easier to hit what is there point?


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 21, 2009)

Versatility?


----------



## freddielong (Dec 21, 2009)

How is a hybrid more versatile than an iron - you can hit a long iron low, High, draw, fade etc. Hybrids are designed to remove as much of that spin as possible you have to hit them really bad to get anything other than straight.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 21, 2009)

How is a hybrid more versatile than an iron - you can hit a long iron low, High, draw, fade etc. Hybrids are designed to remove as much of that spin as possible you have to hit them really bad to get anything other than straight.
		
Click to expand...

Firstly with regard to your statement the only part that is correct is that they are easier to hit... but you also compound the crap in the rest of the statement in saying that by asking if they are not easier to hit than an iron what is their point.....so you are saying that if they are easier to hit then they actually do have a point......therefore as a 1,2,3 iron is harder to hit than the rescue of same loft then what the f##k is the point in a long iron then??  

Secondly,I have a 19 deg rescue that I can hit to land soft with a high fade,hit it low to run with a draw,I can punch it 3/4 into the breeze,I can launch it high to go with the wind,I am still (and in the past 3 years I have had the rescue) not giving up on 'being good' but actually succeeding to do that or plainly put I am now 'gooder' than I was 3 years ago.....I do hope that is clear enough for you.

I take it you still play with a persimmon set of woods,a balata ball and a golden goose putter.....take the false blinkers off Freddie.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 21, 2009)

Not mine. I can play any shot I want to with mine, it has a very penetrating flight, and very little offset. It just comes out of light rough easier than a long iron. I can also bump and run it easily around the greens if I want to. Try that with a 2i.

Still don't get what the issue with hybrids is. This sort of club has been around longer than irons, so if any thing it takes you back to the roots of the game. It isn't like they are some modern invention. Like broom stick putters.


----------



## freddielong (Dec 21, 2009)

How is a hybrid more versatile than an iron - you can hit a long iron low, High, draw, fade etc. Hybrids are designed to remove as much of that spin as possible you have to hit them really bad to get anything other than straight.
		
Click to expand...

Firstly with regard to your statement the only part that is correct is that they are easier to hit... but you also compound the crap in the rest of the statement in saying that by asking if they are not easier to hit than an iron what is their point.....so you are saying that if they are easier to hit then they actually do have a point......therefore as a 1,2,3 iron is harder to hit than the rescue of same loft then what the f##k is the point in a long iron then??  

Secondly,I have a 19 deg rescue that I can hit to land soft with a high fade,hit it low to run with a draw,I can punch it 3/4 into the breeze,I can launch it high to go with the wind,I am still (and in the past 3 years I have had the rescue) not giving up on 'being good' but actually succeeding to do that or plainly put I am now 'gooder' than I was 3 years ago.....I do hope that is clear enough for you.

I take it you still play with a persimmon set of woods,a balata ball and a golden goose putter.....take the false blinkers off Freddie.
		
Click to expand...

Please do not refer to my opnions as crap, I am able to refer to your opinions without abuse (do we not have moderators around here) 
I beleive the game is getting to easy and I do not think its a good thing


----------



## Dodger (Dec 21, 2009)

My apologies then,maybe utter piffle would be better used......answer me do you play with the clubs I mentioned?
I would very much doubt so please come down off that high horse...


----------



## Pants (Dec 21, 2009)

I beleive the game is getting to easy and I do not think its a good thing
		
Click to expand...

Has this resulted in the average handicap being greatly reduced over the last 5, 10, 20 years? I think not.

You might find it easy mate but not everyone is such a brilliant golfer as you. If you find it that easy, why don't you take up a different sport instead.

Us mere mortals need all the help we can get.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Dec 21, 2009)

I believe the game is getting to easy and I do not think its a good thing
		
Click to expand...

That is a subject for a different thread and if you want to discuss that then I suggest you start one. 

OP, I reckon your problem is to do with ball placement also. Try standing a little closer and moving the ball towards the middle of your stance.


----------



## Pants (Dec 21, 2009)

I believe the game is getting to easy and I do not think its a good thing
		
Click to expand...

That is a subject for a different thread and if you want to discuss that then I suggest you start one.
		
Click to expand...

Don't encourage him


----------



## freddielong (Dec 21, 2009)

Its been done - I like the fact that golf should be hard, where as every one else seems to want the instant gratification of, buy a new club take a few shots of your handicap, and wont be happy till level par is a beginers score.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 21, 2009)

Doesn't seem to be happening though does it?


----------



## freddielong (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes it is, golf is easier the ball goes further stays  straighter and stops quicker if you aint getting better then you are getting worse - Sorry.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't understand why things have to be difficult to be fun?


----------



## freddielong (Dec 21, 2009)

I like to acheive things, there is no sense of acheivment if its easy


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 21, 2009)

If it is so easy, why aren't you on telly?


----------



## freddielong (Dec 21, 2009)

I am not saying its too easy, I just don't see why we need to make it easier.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Dec 21, 2009)

I also presume that you don't use a spell checker, I assume that'd obviously make typing too easy?


----------



## freddielong (Dec 21, 2009)

You still have to type to use spell checker


----------



## Pants (Dec 21, 2009)

What are your sources for your comment that new equipment is making the game easier Freddie.

I'm obviously looking in different places to you 'cos all I see is assertions that the average amateur's handicap has barely changed over the last10/15/20 years.  One source indicated that the average amateur h/cap was about 0.2 lower than 10 years ago - whoopeeee.  Just proves what I've maintained for quite a while.  New shiny bats won't necessarily lower your score.  It's mainly marketing hype.

I'll grant you that the pros have reduced their average score over the last 10 years by about 0.5, and that's on lengthened courses as well.  There again, if technology can help anyone, it will be them first.


----------



## freddielong (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't think the figures are correct I beleive that there are a much greater number of casual golfers nowdays and I really think this distorts the figures.

Golf is easier it has to be the ball goes further straighter and stops quicker - woods, irons, fairway woods, are easier to hit even shafts are better - if you are not getting better then you are getting worse.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 21, 2009)

Its seems that over the years technology has got better im sure we would all agree with that.I do not agree that the hybrid makes it too easy but i do agree they are more forgiving than an iron,however im sure we all hit shots sometimes that a proffesional would be proud of,but the reason they are pros is because they do it consistently and us amateurs do it now and again,it has nothing to do with technology but ability.


----------



## Screwback (Dec 21, 2009)

What is your handicap freddie??


----------



## Pants (Dec 21, 2009)

What is your handicap freddie??
		
Click to expand...

Thinking and believing (note i before e Freddie) and then stating "facts" based on suppositions. Find the proof and I will humbly bow to better knowledge.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 21, 2009)

Still deflecting the question about your bats 
Freddie....?I'll ask again do you use Persimmons,a balata and a golden goose?

Your beliefs are totally flawed.


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't think the figures are correct I beleive that there are a much greater number of casual golfers nowdays and I really think this distorts the figures.
		
Click to expand...

It's probably true that there are far more casual golfers but therein lies the error in your assertion.
Casual golfers, by definition, don't have recognised handicaps and it is those, and can be only those, on which statistics are based.
It may prove interesting, with the requirement to sustain a handicap, to see just how that will affect the stats. I doubt there will be much change.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 21, 2009)

Anyway.
Getting back to the original question.....
Mark, a thin is when the club approaches the ball from a shallow angle of attack and hits the ball half way up causing the ball to travel about 4 ft off the ground with no divot.
Is this what you're doing?
If so, the tendancy is to try and hit the ball in the air, therefor thining it even worse or missing it altogether.
Try and stay centred over the ball on your backswing with no swaying and then drive onto your left side finishing balanced up on your right toe (right hander)
HTH


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2009)

Freddie,

You make all these sweeping comments about wanting the game to be harder, that handicaps are different to the published figures and that you can't move a modern ball especially with a hybrid.

Where do you play? Is it one of the top UK courses and do you always play off the backs to make it as hard as you can 

Whats your handicap

Personally I can hit a hybrid and move it anyway I want. My own personal shot of the year was at Leatherhead on the 3rd where I was 172 from the flag but blocked out by the trees left. I hit my 3 hybrid, and hit a big intentional draw landing it short and running it onto the green. It must have impressed HTL as he duffed his next. Sadly I 3 putted but the shot was how I saw it and I executed perfectly. No way I'd have taken that on with a 3 iron. If that makes the game easier but ultimately more satisfying, that once in a blue moon I can pull off a shot like you see these guys on TV hit, then I'll take easy everytime

What gear do you have in your bag


----------



## HTL (Dec 21, 2009)

I hit my 3 hybrid, and hit a big intentional draw landing it short and running it onto the green. It must have impressed HTL as he duffed his next. Sadly I 3 putted but the shot was how I saw it and I executed perfectly. No way I'd have taken that on with a 3 iron.
		
Click to expand...

172 yards hybrid with a draw! What was the loft 35*? 

Freddie I like you, however, I also like wearing shorts in the summer and hitting my 20* CLK hybrid 220 yards even out of the toe.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2009)

You have to admit though mate not only did I call it before I hit it, but it was a beauty. Shame I putted like a muppet afterwards. Got your text btw so once your shiny new bats come through I'm up for that game. Get your form in early too so you can get in asap


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 22, 2009)

More new bats? Blimey you change kit like a woman changes earings.

Ever thought of learning to play what you have?


----------



## HTL (Dec 22, 2009)

Ever thought of learning to play what you have?
		
Click to expand...

Nope - thats boring. 

You still at work mate? I just woke up with the Mrs making me a bacon sarnie - Good Times! We will have to fix up a game in the new year.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 22, 2009)

......I just woke up with the Mrs making me a bacon sarnie.....
		
Click to expand...

Must have made a mess of the bed sheets.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 22, 2009)

Yep, here til xmas day, then back on Monday til New years day. Might as well be here, there is no chance of any golf.


----------



## freddielong (Dec 22, 2009)

Really sorry I am very grumpy at the moment been working seven days a week since mid OCT - The hybrid thing is how I feel but I have to learn not to give people a hard time as it aint going to change, and yes I would love everyone to go back to hicory shafts its how I beleive golf should be played 

I currently play at Castletown Golf Links in the Isle of Man it is a tough course at times usually figures about 80th in the best courses in the BI and easily the best course over here my Current handicap is + 1.2


----------



## bobmac (Dec 22, 2009)

my Current handicap is + 1.2
		
Click to expand...

Duffer 

Woo hoo, I get a shot


----------



## Dodger (Dec 22, 2009)

Really sorry I am very grumpy at the moment been working seven days a week since mid OCT - The hybrid thing is how I feel but I have to learn not to give people a hard time as it aint going to change, and yes I would love everyone to go back to hicory shafts its how I beleive golf should be played 

I currently play at Castletown Golf Links in the Isle of Man it is a tough course at times usually figures about 80th in the best courses in the BI and easily the best course over here my Current handicap is + 1.2
		
Click to expand...

So to answer my question.....NO.

As I said your beliefs are flawed.No matter how you look at it you have got to your handicap helped by technology not despite it,try using hickorys and featheries and see how low you can go..


----------



## freddielong (Dec 22, 2009)

Current clubs - 
Driver Ping Rapture 9 degree
3 wood Sonartec GS tour 13 degree
either a 1 & 2 iron Mizuno MP37 DGX100 (changes depending on course)
MP32's DGX100
Vokey 52 & 60
Scotty Cameron pp midslant

But I would gladly give them all up and play properly with Hicory if every one else did - I can't play them if everyone elses equipment makes the game easier I have to be competitive.


----------



## Nikki (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, if the game is getting easier how come a old fart like watson can apply his old tricks and nearly win the open, when all the young tossers should be just trashing him.

And how come a lot of people at my club still can't hit a decent golf shot.
While they've have spent oodles on the most forgiving golf clubs in the world.


----------



## freddielong (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, if the game is getting easier how come a old fart like watson can apply his old tricks and nearly win the open, when all the young tossers should be just trashing him.

And how come a lot of people at my club still can't hit a decent golf shot.
While they've have spent oodles on the most forgiving golf clubs in the world.
		
Click to expand...

You have answered your own question, Watson should not be able to compete and couldn't with out modern equipment, he hits the ball further now than he did in his prime.

But we are so far of the OP


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 22, 2009)

Times move on in every walk of life its called natural progression. Also if your struggling using your hybrid and your handicap is +1.2 i dont think i could give you any advice


----------



## Dodger (Dec 22, 2009)

No doubt graphites in your 'metals' and a 60!!

Tut tut Freddie...purchasing those must have been difficult given your 'beliefs'


----------



## Dodger (Dec 22, 2009)

Freddie,is your handicap held at Castletown or the other course you play at? If it is Castletown good going handicap wise cos it's renowned as being prety tough.


----------



## MarkS (Dec 22, 2009)

Anyway.
Getting back to the original question.....
Mark, a thin is when the club approaches the ball from a shallow angle of attack and hits the ball half way up causing the ball to travel about 4 ft off the ground with no divot.
Is this what you're doing?
If so, the tendancy is to try and hit the ball in the air, therefor thining it even worse or missing it altogether.
Try and stay centred over the ball on your backswing with no swaying and then drive onto your left side finishing balanced up on your right toe (right hander)
HTH
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Bob
I think you have described my symptoms perfectly, i will give your suggestions a go at the range.

(I have been away for a few days hence my non-response)


----------



## bobmac (Dec 22, 2009)

Good guess


----------



## MarkS (Dec 22, 2009)

Good guess  

Click to expand...

inspired


----------



## freddielong (Dec 22, 2009)

Freddie,is your handicap held at Castletown or the other course you play at? If it is Castletown good going handicap wise cos it's renowned as being prety tough.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry missed this yes Castletown is my home club, some really good holes ( 17 & 5 especially) but like any links course in the wind shes a tiger in calm conditions she can be a pussy cat.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 22, 2009)

Freddie,is your handicap held at Castletown or the other course you play at? If it is Castletown good going handicap wise cos it's renowned as being prety tough.
		
Click to expand...

Awwwww... it was about time you kissed and made up.


Back to the thread,
Is it not possible that you could be topping it instead of thinning?.. 40yards doesn't sound that far for thinning (unless you are literally just clipping the top edge of paint on the way up)


----------



## MarkS (Dec 22, 2009)

Freddie,is your handicap held at Castletown or the other course you play at? If it is Castletown good going handicap wise cos it's renowned as being prety tough.
		
Click to expand...

Awwwww... it was about time you kissed and made up.


Back to the thread,
Is it not possible that you could be topping it instead of thinning?.. 40yards doesn't sound that far for thinning (unless you are literally just clipping the top edge of paint on the way up)  

Click to expand...

you got it.....its thinning it thats my problem

and freddie - i have read your initial reply.....and my response to you is not for this season of goodwill


----------



## Dodger (Dec 22, 2009)

Freddie,is your handicap held at Castletown or the other course you play at? If it is Castletown good going handicap wise cos it's renowned as being prety tough.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry missed this yes Castletown is my home club, some really good holes ( 17 & 5 especially) but like any links course in the wind shes a tiger in calm conditions she can be a pussy cat.
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmmm....no plus 1 handicappers on their Howdidido list mind....do I feel a Freddiegate coming on?!


----------



## rickg (Dec 22, 2009)

Freddie,is your handicap held at Castletown or the other course you play at? If it is Castletown good going handicap wise cos it's renowned as being prety tough.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry missed this yes Castletown is my home club, some really good holes ( 17 & 5 especially) but like any links course in the wind shes a tiger in calm conditions she can be a pussy cat.
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmmm....no plus 1 handicappers on their Howdidido list mind....do I feel a Freddiegate coming on?! 

Click to expand...

Good spot!!!
I can see a Lewis Long ( plays off 5.3) but lowest handicapper at Castletown is -0.4. The plot thickens.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2009)

Mmmmm do we really want another xxxgate before Christmas. Of course we blooy do, its been far too long (and my battle scars are only just healed)


----------



## Screwback (Dec 22, 2009)

freddie do you play for the Isle Of Man county team???


----------



## Dodger (Dec 22, 2009)

Funny you should ask Screwback that is why I was looking...wondered if I may recognise his name from Northern Counties stuff....I am sure there is an explanation tho..


----------



## Dodger (Dec 23, 2009)

Was that some tumbleweed rolling by...??  

It's christmas,a busy time, so I'll give Freddie the benefit of doubt..


----------



## HTL (Dec 23, 2009)

Bit of support for Freddielong the clubs competition results show a different story. 
A Mr L. Long looks one hell of a good player!

http://www.castletowngolfclub.co.im/results.html


----------



## Imurg (Dec 24, 2009)

Bit of support for Freddielong the clubs competition results show a different story. 
A Mr L. Long looks one hell of a good player!

http://www.castletowngolfclub.co.im/results.html

Click to expand...

He is for sure - but he doesn't play off +1.2!!!!!


----------



## Dodger (Dec 24, 2009)

Still the tumbleweed rolls through....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2009)

At least with Homergate you got a response!!!!!!!!!! Will we ever know - as Mulder and Scully would say the truth is out there


----------



## bobmac (Dec 24, 2009)

Well, in the Cowley Groves Monthly Medal in June the results were as follows

1st; C.Heginbotham (66) 
2nd; J.Sutton (67)
3rd A. L.Long (69)
Best Gross; T.Harris (74)


----------



## Screwback (Dec 24, 2009)

Bit of support for Freddielong the clubs competition results show a different story. 
A Mr L. Long looks one hell of a good player!

http://www.castletowngolfclub.co.im/results.html

Click to expand...

So because hes a good player it gives him the right to make up a handicap


----------



## HTL (Dec 24, 2009)

Bit of support for Freddielong the clubs competition results show a different story. 
A Mr L. Long looks one hell of a good player!

http://www.castletowngolfclub.co.im/results.html

Click to expand...

So because hes a good player it gives him the right to make up a handicap 

Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t mean it like that - I thought the +1 after his name showed he was off +1. 
This is a mean twist to the thread at this "happy + joyful" time of year.  I love it!!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2009)

Every panto has its villain and I guess he is ours.


----------



## Screwback (Dec 24, 2009)

Every panto has its villain and I guess he is ours.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was you Homer


----------



## Dodger (Dec 24, 2009)

It's a shame Freddie hasn't come back to the thread to answer the many questions.....maybe he is busy or maybe he knows he's been found out for being another GM Forum Howdidido Jackanory teller....I know which reason I think is the true one.


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 24, 2009)

Maybe he's hiding with Tiger, this could be a case for Taggart find the missing +1.2 handicap golfer from the Isle of Man, the plot thickens.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 25, 2009)

Dodger I'm going to ignore the jackanory as WE did it at the time of Homergate but I do agree with you that silence speaks volumes!!! I looked and can't find anyone of that handicap. Is he playing the island villain in some panto and can't reply. Either way you and I haven't seen eye to eye this year but its fine as its an open forum and your input at times is priceless even at my expense and I hope we can find some common ground in 2010. Hope you and your loved ones have a good day and a great new year


----------



## freddielong (Dec 27, 2009)

Firstly I would like to say sorry I do not play at Castletown at the moment, I play at another course on the Isle of Man called Pulrose it is a dump, this is why I lied. I have been unable to afford to play at Castletown due to current financial problems.
And as was asked I have not played for the Island since I was 20yrs old ever since I pointed out to them, that the Isle of Man Golf Uniion was an old mans drinking club with more hangers on than Tiger Woods and that I would not help fund it.

Not that it really matters but my handicap is correct but whether or not you beleive me doesn't really matter as this is my last post 

I would like to thank most people on here, for the last few months banter and good luck with your golfing in 2010


----------



## Pants (Dec 27, 2009)

It's a shame that anyone should have to lie about where they play their golf for whatever reason.

At the moment I have better things to do with what money I earn than join a golf club.  Around my neck of the woods they are mainly Â£1250++ annual subs plus, for many, a substantial joining fee.

As a result most of my golf is played on municipal courses around Croydon (can you imagine  ) or society golf.

I'm not too proud to admit it.  

OK the "experience" may be more enjoyable on better courses but at the end of the day (how I hate that phrase   ) playing is the main thing for me.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 27, 2009)

Freddie, next you will be telling us the reason you aint been on to reply is because actually you are Santa Claus and have been awfully busy over the festive period.......

I also seem to remember that you claimed to play off +3 in one of you early posts....it's been emotional Santa.


----------



## Screwback (Dec 27, 2009)

this is my last post
		
Click to expand...

Is that needed?  grow a backbone man its only a forum!!


----------



## MarkS (Dec 29, 2009)

on the plus side - and this is the original reason for the post - i have been striking my Hybrid 4 much better at the range!!!!!!!


----------

